# Anyone with Red flourite have pics?



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm about to setup a 55 gallon planted tank, that i just converted from SW, id like to do something diffrent for the substrate, i do currently have 100# of play sand i could use. I have flourite and regualr gravel in all my other tanks. Im wondering what color diffrence flourite red has in a tank. anyone with flourite red in a tank please post a pic for me!


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

hey I have a 55 I just started, (see photos forum place) well I have 2 bags of reg. flourite, and 1 bag red flourite, it makes it look soo much cooler then just pure reg. flourite. The red is really clayey and red. So be preparted. It will look like clumped mud on the bottom if you have pure red flourite. I'd try 2 bags red flourite and one bag reg. flourite see how that works out. HTH


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Do you have a pic of your tank with the red flourite?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

My florite red looks great... 1 bag in a 10g. nothing else!


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

hmm, looks diffrent. i think ill order two boxes of red, and two boxes of regular for my new 55. If i dont like the red that much ill just mix them and keep an extra 3 bags on hand for any new tanks.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Click on the 10 gal tank link in my sig...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Sure looks like more then just red flourite in that tank dwarfpufferfish... is that your final answer ? :hihi: Ive never seen big black and white chunks in flourite...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I disagree your honor :icon_bigg 

In the "red" flourite that I used there are many black particles, and overexposure makes DPF's flourite look like it contains white ones too (mine actually does...).

Could be dependent on the batch you're getting.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

That picture looks like regular Flourite to me.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Is it possible that Flourite and Flourite Red are the same thing? Could Seachem be putting the same substrate into bags and just labeling them differently?? :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Not from what I have seen at my LFS. The two products are the same material but the red is RED. The regular is mixed colors.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Then I stand corrected... must be regular flourite in my tank, although it sure looks mostly red. I have seen flourite at the pet store which was definitely not red, but had a green/black color instead. Very different from what I have.

Anyone with a "red flourite" picture?

So red flourite looks like profile, just more red instead of orangy tan? Interesting...


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

WP, that fluorite in the 10-gallon of yours is not red fluorite as Rex has pointed out, but rather regular fluorite. The same goes for dwarfpuffer.

Red fluorite is really red (redder than those in WP's pic) and the bags of it that I've seen were all bigger in grain than regular fluorite (all the bags of red fluorite that I've seen were bigger grain; more popular for some reason).


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

My flourite was 90% red and had some small white only mixed in but the major ingredient was red. The red flourite was a much brighter red but still all the same size.... very small pieces. The chunks I saw in the other photo were stone sized...not chips.
I have seen many different things mixed in with flourite but the "Red" was always just that, Red.

But never more then chip sized pieces in either... :tongue: Maybe as years go on it is changing due to availability and demand !  I havent bought flourite in some time.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Heh, i ordered some other things so the red flourite will have to wait, my 55g tank purchase fell thru. although, i am going to get a eclipse for my gf to mess with - she wants "pretty" substrate. im going to see if any LFS stock red flourite.
Anways, i will post an update when i get a good pic of red flourite.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

My observation of red flourite has been in line with Buck's comments. It's too red for me- approaching clown puke status, but that's just personal preference.

I like Onyx sand better than Flourite, especially now that the particle size is more uniformly small. With my NY State water, the slight buffering it affords is most welcome.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Okay, sorry for the late reply, but I assure you what I have in my tank is RED flourite. Here is a better pic... I am sure there are some differances from bag to bag, but what I bought was Red, and I still have the bag laying around to prove it. But for me, the clown puke red kinda works cause it is a biotope from a south asain river with a red bottom!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry, still doesn't look red. It looks like ALL the regular Flourite I have used, which amounts to around 10-12 bags. Red Flourite is RED.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

There's still black/gray specklings in that picture. Red fluorite is a uniform red in color...


----------



## marjesatl (Sep 1, 2004)

Seachem Flourite Red 15.4lbs


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Again that's not Red Flourite. That's regular Flourite. If you don't believe me go to the Seachem web site. They have some "small" pictures there that pretty much show the difference.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

i've seen "red" flourite in stores recently (on vacation and got to check out several great stores between memphis, atlanta, myrtle beach, nashville and back home again) and it is indeed dark red (think mars rocks instead of clown puke) the stuff on the shelves at www.fishstoretn.com "the lighthouse" looked like across between red lava rock chunks and pure laterite in texture and color.

perhaps once it is rinsed the "red" fades away and you're left with regular flourite. all of these pics do look exactly like plain flourite to me as well. i won't argue that the package didn't say "red" when they were purchased, but maybe they mixed up a few batches and labeled "classic" flourite "red" by mistake... in any case, flourite is flourite, red or potpourri... expensive, beautiful, and never carried by stores in arkansas. 

Oqsy


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

Dwarfpufferfish's red flourite looks identical to my red flourite. Maybe we rinsed the bulk of the red out of it ..... I rinsed until it was practically clear ... talk about a pain on the butt  

In fact, there is a patch of ground in my garden that still has a fine layer of red stuff from my rinsing a few months back.

I went w/ eco-complete for my 120g.


----------



## marjesatl (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You can't rinse the "red" from Red Flourite. It's red though and though.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Bonsai said:


> Dwarfpufferfish's red flourite looks identical to my red flourite. Maybe we rinsed the bulk of the red out of it ..... I rinsed until it was practically clear ... talk about a pain on the butt
> 
> In fact, there is a patch of ground in my garden that still has a fine layer of red stuff from my rinsing a few months back.
> 
> I went w/ eco-complete for my 120g.


That's just dust that's accrued/created from the fluorite rubbing against each other. I've rinsed fluorite before and the water goes clear after awhile, but the color is always there.


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

I understand that you cannot wash the red out of a piece of red flourite. Maybe the red dust has been less washed from the samples you've seen that are bright red. I will take a pic of my tank tonight and try to post it on here ... not as dark as Marjestl's example but nit as red as everyone seems to think it is.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't suppose it's worth considering the possibility that the manufacturer's product varies considerably and that these guys who think they bought "red" actually _did_ buy "red". :icon_conf


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/FlouriteRed.html

their close up shows the granuales...all red/rust colored - direct from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

That looks pretty red to me!  

Mike


----------



## sn8k (May 24, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> Again that's not Red Flourite. That's regular Flourite. If you don't believe me go to the Seachem web site. They have some "small" pictures there that pretty much show the difference.


Hey bro, you gotta remember that all cameras (especially digitals) do not render all colors equally (that is, unless you are using one of the high-end digital SLRs) and that tank lighting and color specturm will effect the color redition of the pitures. Even with film (or slides - my personal favorite) there are certain films that render colors differently or oversaturate a certain specturm of light to achive the desired result. Then, you have to take post-production into consideration... scanner used and software often tend to play their roll in who a picture looks after it is cropped, resized and color corrected. 

In a nutshell, if someone says it's red florite - it probably is. It's just that the picture doesn't show that "classic" view you seem to be looking for.


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

Malkore's link is exactly how my red looked out of the bag .... then I rinsed and rinsed and rinsed; thus rendering it (still red) but not covered.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

My LFS has samples of all the substrates they sell in bottles with water. Red Flourite is red. Regular Flourite has mixed colors. I have seen tanks with Red Flourite and it's RED. If your digital camera is making red items seem black then you have a problem with the camera. It's possible that some bags at Seachem got mixed up. But EVERY bag of Red Flourite I have seen is just that.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Here is a post with pictures of eco complete vs flourite red and how they look upon initial stages upon setting up

http://www.fish-forums.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=55&highlight=eco


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

look close at the picture of the bag on their website... mixed colors... Either way, I switched over to eco... Better looking! Anybody interested in 20lbs of flourite?


----------



## Dave J (Mar 2, 2003)

When I set up my 55 I bought 2 bags each of Regular and the Red. I found that most of the Red you see is red dust, before washing, the bag of red was very "red".(If that makes sense) But after a lot of rinsing the end result was that it was hard to tell the difference between the two different kinds. Most of the red color was red dust. Just my two bits.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

*Flourite*

Send it here, Dwarf. I can always use more flourite! That is what I use in almost every tank.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Talonstorm (Nov 6, 2004)

Dave J said:


> When I set up my 55 I bought 2 bags each of Regular and the Red. I found that most of the Red you see is red dust, before washing, the bag of red was very "red".(If that makes sense) But after a lot of rinsing the end result was that it was hard to tell the difference between the two different kinds. Most of the red color was red dust. Just my two bits.


This is what I found as well. I got a bag of regular flourite and a bag of the red and rinsed and rinsed. Afterwards, there was not a drastic difference in color.

Tina


----------



## Samosette (Feb 15, 2005)

I normally use regular flourite, but this one time i went tothe lfs and they only had red so i bought it. The really only thing I can think of is that "red" flourite (all flourite is red) has and extra "red mud" coating. So If you wash your flourite, red will take you twice as long and is twice as messy as i discovered. Cause Now my regular florite and "red" flourite look dam the same, but then again I've never sat down and really compared the two flourites. I'm sticking to reg flourite, or Eco. 

P.s. Anyone heading to albany aquarium, I can use two bags of eco for 30 bucks. hmmm... wheres the aquarium bus when you want it?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmm...should have snapped some pictures today at the LFS. They had them side by side and you can really see the difference.

The bus has left the stop...just picked up a load of regular flourite and a couple bags of onyx for a fellow bay area member.


----------

